# Audi tt mk2 300+hp project



## Forge-Power (Oct 31, 2016)

*Audi TT MK2 300+HP project*

I am presenting my second Audi TT built. Main idea was to restore Audi TT MK2 body, replace whole default body kit with TT RS body kit.

Second part will be tuning. I hope we will start in next week, regarding we are still collecting all parts. So more about tuning will be very soon. 

Third part should be interior restoration.

If you have any comment, please do not hesitate. I hope I will get maximum of support here, and for shore learn something. 

So let start with some restoration pictures  






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Forge-Power (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Awesome. Love seeing TT builds. I actually would love to do the same you are, but swap in a 07k motor with a EFR turbo.


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Wow...

Just checked the paint code, can't wait to see the end-result in the sun!!

What are the tuning ideas/projects going to be??


----------



## abacorrado (Apr 5, 2005)

CorrieG60 said:


> Wow...
> 
> 
> 
> What are the tuning ideas/projects going to be??


Yea right? The title is 300+hp project. Why are there pictures of painting your wheels.


----------



## Forge-Power (Oct 31, 2016)

Ok, I am in progress to collect all part for tuning. I hope I will have half parts this week and I will for shore update a whole progress with pictures. Main idea is/was:

S3 Turbo - K04
S3 injectors
S3 fuel pump
Cold intake
Blow of
Catch can
Custom exhaust
RS inter cooler 
Modified clutch etc


----------



## Forge-Power (Oct 31, 2016)

Santa Claus came early this year, thanks to friends from Forge 










Blow off, version with a little "stronger" sound 




























Forge Catch can.














































Forge Cold intake


----------



## Forge-Power (Oct 31, 2016)

K04 turbo is on the way, and before that we prepare best cooling solution - WAGNERTUNING TTRS inter cooler. How much we were happy, below picture can tell. Tuning part will handle tuning centar Nova Speed Belgrade Serbia.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

Awesome! That thing is going to be a blast.


----------



## Forge-Power (Oct 31, 2016)

Thank you  it will be for shore 

It is pretty much cold here, and it is hard to finish all on time, but we are moving, and I hope in next two weeks we will have significant numbers of parts replaced.

For now we replaced old with new K04 TURBO


----------



## Forge-Power (Oct 31, 2016)

Update  K04 Turbo installed, Wagnertuning intercooler installed, downpipe and one part of exhaust are finished. So, today in my friend work garage called “Customs Made” we create new Cold intake pipe, next step is black plasticization of the same pipe, blow of mounting, Catch can, new suspension, new brake system replacement etc. .  So I am sharing with you some pictures of today gathering.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Good looking build! Nice to see someone really "build" a TT vs just bolting on parts 

For the record, my TT-RS falls into the "bolt on" category, so I am not being a hater towards anyone!


----------



## Forge-Power (Oct 31, 2016)

I hope you are not sarcastic  Just to update  what we done today. To be honest, I am little bit tired, so I will be short 
- Forge Catchcan - customization needed
- Autotech HFFP
- Cold intake plasticization and mounting
- We replace some silicone pipes with new in blue color
- One Brembo RS brake was replaced


----------



## kyoo (Nov 25, 2009)

amazing build!


----------



## Forge-Power (Oct 31, 2016)

Thank you man  I will post more info about progress. Thank you again for the support.


----------



## Forge-Power (Oct 31, 2016)

Ok, we need to move on  We replace shocks with new one from K-Sport, Brembo brakes are mounted, and we made custom exhaust that will be mounted next week. So, I am sharing some pictures from today customization.


----------



## Forge-Power (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Forge-Power (Oct 31, 2016)

Exhaust is fixed, now we need to make two blends and polish all parts


----------



## Forge-Power (Oct 31, 2016)

We need to move on.  Still working on the car performance, but "small gift" arrived so I am sharing some pictures of it  

Please check Recaro CS beauties.  

P.S

Is there any1 who do not like them ?


----------



## Forge-Power (Oct 31, 2016)

We need to move on. After internal discussion, we decide change old 310mm front discs with new 345mm discs.










... and we mount custom exhaust that we previously made.


----------



## AceOfSpades (Feb 26, 2003)

Is there no where to buy a real TTRS? other wise nicely done work!


----------



## Forge-Power (Oct 31, 2016)

We decide to choose TT 2.0 TFSI regarding we wanted to make movie about this project. Whole process last 9 month is filmed, so at the end we will make 40-50min movie.  With TTRS we didn't have so much let say "space" for the percentage improvement. Also TTRS costs two and half times more than TT. Modification on TTRS are much, but much more expensive than on TT. So you can see all is about modifications. For me just to buy car for ride is the same like you by new high end phone, you will buy it and use it and that is it. Modifications are expensive, but satisfaction on the track after you made next best result in the car modified by "your hands" is priceless.


----------



## wkl5532 (Jun 2, 2016)

can't wait to see the final result !


----------



## Forge-Power (Oct 31, 2016)

Unfortunately, the project had to suffer due to uncoordinated terms and obstacles that we encountered, i.e. the high-pressure mechanical pump was the major problem, although it has already been replaced by a new one, which was reflected in the loss of power at high RPM. 

We replaced the HPFP housing with the new Hitachi model (for the second time), and we also changed the internal HPFP AutoTech kit. 




























After that, we decided to change the pump in the tank, so we replace it with a pump from the Audi R8 model. Again we encountered a minor problem, i.e. original TT 2.0 TFSI pump had 16A supply and new one LPFP from the Audi R8 required a 40A source. The problem was solved when we received Torqbyte PM3 module. For now everything works fine, we are waiting for a new map, so we'll see after new remap where our borders are.





































What we did on the engine, I'll mention again:

New K04 Turbo from the Audi TTS
Forge blow off
Forge cold intake
Forge catch can
S3 injectors
AutoTech HPFP
New Hitachi HPFP
New R8 LPFP LPFP
Torqbyte PM3 module for LPFP
A new fuel high-pressure sensor
A new fuel low-pressure sensor
New 6 bar fuel filter
New RS4 PRV
Wagnertuning TTRS inter cooler
All the pipes around the intercooler 
Down pipe
The entire fi76mm exhaust system

In the meantime we also replace old seats with new Recaro CS seats, also we replaced whole interior (carpets, sky, panels, etc.).


----------



## Forge-Power (Oct 31, 2016)

Finlay  I will share some photos of the car, before new Methanol kit arrive I hope you will like it


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Awesome build! Please keep posting. How does the TTS run with those modifications? Would be interesting to compare it to a TT-RS in terms of acceleration and also handling.


----------



## Forge-Power (Oct 31, 2016)

First off all sorry I didn’t update this topic so long. The car is assembled, two month before, and we had one month before first test on racing track. Car have 370HP, we replace Z-Performance alloys with Bola together with Toyo R888R R19 tires.







































Custom made Roll bar is mounted.





















I will share some track photos. We had around 5-6 rows on the NAVAK racing track (3.5 Km) where we take third place, among 50+ cars that day (we had better time than some R8, 911, WRX etc).











































































To cool down engine more, we upgrade fueling with new Torqbyte CMS-LT WMI system (one of the best WMI systems, to be precise from my perspective for shore the best WMI system on the market).





















Also we upgrade LPFP system with TTRS LPFP, Torqbyte PM3 power controller, plus Torqbyte J538 module, to get most precise fueling, to exclude pump and module overheating and cuts (which is the common problem on the track).












So after first test on the track, and just 5 rows, our clutch was gone . Second problem was engine overheating and some oil leaking. Oil leaking was solved with iAbed sport rear main seal.












Second step was to replace original DQ250 DSG clutch pack with the performance clutch pack.






























Still handing was one of the problems to, so we replace default differential with Quaife LSD. 












Then oil cooling was our next priority. Regarding oil temp of the engine and DSG gearbox can be too high, which is normal for the track usage, so we mount iAbed external engine and DSG oil cooling.






































Also we replaced Ferodo DS300 braking pads, racing brake fluid, Racing Motul 300V oil, interior rebuild etc.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Impressive build. Looking forward to when you guys post the movie.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Awesome build! Love the bronze wheel over the red nice choice!


----------



## Forge-Power (Oct 31, 2016)

After almost two years or tuning, testing, filming  my AUDI TT 8J PROJECT is finished. Movie called “CARS – MEANING OF LIFE” will be online at 22.APRIL. So if you want to see how we build racing/daily AUDI TT please look at my short trailer, SUBSCRIBE to my YouTube channel and watch the movie. 

https://youtu.be/rT_Uww4OWHQ
https://youtu.be/rT_Uww4OWHQ
https://youtu.be/rT_Uww4OWHQ


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Brilliant build. 

I would love to find the Engineer (or bean Counter) the decided the rear main seal would be good enough with a piece of rubber bonded to a thin plate, when virtually all waterCooled VWs never had a RMS issue...

Did my 2009 CC TSI with IABED's RMS, and I am sure at some point soon will need to to the TT.

Great Job!


----------



## Forge-Power (Oct 31, 2016)

Movie is online, so enjoy  

https://youtu.be/g2NIQ3ZuSVA


----------

